# Producers & Traders



## Canion (15. Februar 2013)

Da es ja kaum Wirtschaftssimulationen mehr gibt würde ich mal Producers & Traders empfehlen, das ist eine Browser-Wisim, wo man ein modernes Unternehmen als Produzent und Verkäufer führen kann. Das kann man alleine oder im Team eines Konsortiums machen. Auch gibt es immer neue Herausforderungen durch ein einzigartiges Levelsystem für Wisims.

Viel Spass

www.producers-and-traders.de


----------

